
Student disqualified for using stackoverflow, on stackoverflow - charlieegan3
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33156198/null-pointer-exception-when-splitting-to-string-array
======
nateguchi
It looks like the teacher is annoyed that the student is sharing his work, as
opposed to the fact he's asking for help.

